# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Oracle on the web

## mahamuni

Hi,
We are using oracle client/server model.  We want to move to web version.  We did move our 6i forms to 9i but client hated it.  They did not like the colors and bunch of other issues.

Now, I want to do from grounds up.  Does oracle have any product or you guys have any suggestion as what product to use for my front end.  Backend HAS TO BE ORACLE DB.

Our application is time senstive and database driven application.  eg.  Payroll systems, Human Resource systems.

I was thinking of using oracle express (APEX), but was told it does not handle queries very well, so I am very very confused as what to use.

We do not have any java experience.  We would like to develop in PL/SQL if we can and then implement it over the web. (intranet/internet).

Thanks
Munish

----------


## stecal

If your client didn't like the colors, why didn't you change them? That makes no sense whatsoever. What other issues?

----------


## mahamuni

Hi,

Yes the main reason wast he look and feel is not web based meaning it is not HTML feel.

----------

